# Small pop-up campers for compact trucks?



## jaydrury (May 21, 2004)

Have you seen those very small - low profile - pop ups that fit really well into a Tacoma sized truck? Any idea what brand they are? The are small fiberglass with no legs, etc...really small. The extend over the cab and pop up.

Thanks


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

litecraft---made on the front range


----------



## jaydrury (May 21, 2004)

Website? Can't find them online. Any idea where they are made?

Thanks.


----------



## Mountain (Oct 11, 2003)

Hey Jay
I think whay you are looking for is a company called Four Wheel campers. They are very low profile & super lite. My girlfriend and I gust went to their factory out side of Sacramento Cali while out there on a paddling road trip. The one that fits the tacoma is called the eagle, hard to find used ones. Do a google search on four wheel pop up campers for their web sit. Well worth checking into. My girl friend is about to order hers, takes about 13 weeks to get but its custom and very bad-ass
Hope that helps
MM


----------



## spf (May 29, 2004)

*I have 2*

I've got 2 campers for that size truck.
One is a Wildernest, and the other is a pop-up type.
I want to get rid of one of them (no preference).
email me if you're interested.
Scott
[email protected]


----------



## WD7Z (Mar 10, 2004)

*I have a Four Wheel pop up on an F-350.. my friends love it*

There are pictures on this website and I will answer questions. The four wheel camper is welded aluminum frame and it is a very nice set up. I bought mine with only the heater and roof racks and I have customized the rest of the interior myself.


http://community.webshots.com/user/thehamdav

-Dave


----------

